# Greatest Thing You Ever Saw At Work



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

What have you seen at work that made you wish you had a camera? Horror stories? What were they thinking stories? 

When I was an apprentice I was with a journeymen and we got a call to a brand new strip mall, wal mart was backed up

Went to the manhole right outside and they ran the water main right through the sanitary line :laughing


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

Once saw a suction line in the lake coming straight out of the water like an anaconda the weight had come off of the end so the pump was filling pressure tank and shutting off, then sending pressure down the line to foot valve the foot valve would come out of the water spraying from the leak in side of adapter, once the pump kicked on it would draw pipe back into water... it went on long enough for us to get a picture but it was before anyone had a decent camera phone so no videos


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This plumber I worked with briefly, we were actually in apprentice school together, had IBS, Irritable Bowel Syndrome, when he had to go, he had to go! Anyway, building the WalMart in Morris, Illinois, Garry had to go, and was too far from the porta john. So he climbed in the roll on/roll off, and dropped his bibs and crapped in it. A laborer came out and started tossing 2x4's and other debris right on top of him and Gary started screaming to stop, the laborer started screaming back and we all heard the commotion and came out and started razzing Gary, who was begging for mercy and toilet paper.


----------



## MattZone (Mar 28, 2014)

When doing a condo high rise the site utility contractor was installing some large storm drain, in the process of excavating they hit a live force sanitary main and broke it. There were a bunch of laborers and the operator who got covered.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I was a 3rd year apprentice working in a cabin that was bigger than most homes. I was installing a bidet in a small bathroom off the Orgy Room. The Orgy Room was empty except for erotic pictures and chests of toys. 

Anyway, the 18 y.o. daughter walks up to me totally naked. I start looking around and her mom--a famous actress at the time--joins her. I'm 20 y.o. and a walking hormone hurricane, so we....didn't have cell phone cameras then and the Polardo was in the truck.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I never did find out what they were pressurizing the pipes with but many years ago I was working on a high rise hotel project. As I was leaving at the end of the day I was walking past a 2-3 story high cooling tower and 12" welded supply and return lines jutting out of the ground. A massive explosion blew a bolted end cap off one of the pipes what seemed like a 100' in the air and just about knocked me over. There was a big dent in the side of the cooling tower as well. The pipe fitters claimed they were using an air compressor to pressurize the pipes but that didn't sound right.

David


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Worked with this one guy who was told by the foreman to silicone a mop base. "It's silicone, so don't wipe it, just put a nice thick bead, slow and steady..."

I walk in to the janitors closet and he's covered with silicone, it's smeared everywhere, all over the block wall, the floor, his shirt is covered, fingers stuck together... 

One of my favorite memories.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> I was a 3rd year apprentice working in a cabin that was bigger than most homes. I was installing a bidet in a small bathroom off the Orgy Room. The Orgy Room was empty except for erotic pictures and chests of toys.
> 
> Anyway, the 18 y.o. daughter walks up to me totally naked. I start looking around and her mom--a famous actress at the time--joins her. I'm 20 y.o. and a walking hormone hurricane, so we....didn't have cell phone cameras then and the Polardo was in the truck.


....... :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Plumber said:


> I was a 3rd year apprentice working in a cabin that was bigger than most homes. I was installing a bidet in a small bathroom off the Orgy Room. The Orgy Room was empty except for erotic pictures and chests of toys.
> 
> Anyway, the 18 y.o. daughter walks up to me totally naked. I start looking around and her mom--a famous actress at the time--joins her. I'm 20 y.o. and a walking hormone hurricane, so we....didn't have cell phone cameras then and the Polardo was in the truck.


 
I cant top that one....:thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I cant top that one....:thumbsup:


Evidently Plumber topped them both at the same time!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> Evidently Plumber topped them both at the same time!


Pics or it didn't happen. :no:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :no:


Pics would get me banned and sued..:laughing:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a Couple when I was 18 and starting out a 18 year old daughter walked into the bathroom I was in naked expecting to use the shower.

The next one was a few weeks ago, this guy I work with pulled a sump pump discharge line off while the pump was still on. He then tried to cover the pipe and flow with his hand. He was soaked and got a mouth full. I couldn't unplug the pump for him because I was on the ground laughing. He looked just like curly in the three stooges.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I did the same thing when I was in my first year a long time ago. Went on a call for a sewage ejector problem with another plumber. When we got there, the homeowner already had the vent and discharge pipes apart. Just a wide open line facing straight up. Stupid me wanted to see what happened if I plugged it in. So I leaned over the open discharge pipe and plugged it in. Shot directly into my face and completely covered me. All in my mouth, eyes and everything. Might have been my worst day of work ever.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

When I switched into the service side, my first day in my own, running calls. 2nd call, knock in front door, skinny, in rough shape dude lets me in. Tells me the problem is in the kitchen. I walk in to a buck naked old lady just standing there. Crazy as a **** house rat. Cackling and all. I walked out the door and told dude I can't go back in until she's dressed. Ended up doing hundreds of dollars worth of work


----------



## MNplumb1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Was a second year apprentice working at a strip mall. We were installing roof drain 8" and 10" cast iron. We had a leak so jourmnyman decided to fill with water to find leak. That worked great except the general contractor foreman did not want wash his forms out. So he grabbed a nice piece of Sheetrock and leaned against it as I released the ball. Instead of letting it out slowly I did it as fast as it could. Foreman held out for about 2-3 seconds before Sheetrock split in half and rolled him down the hill. He was wet from head to toe and I never laughed so hard tears were flowing from laughing.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Was doing an epipe for a rich man on the coat the was gone for 2 weeks while we epiped his mansion kept having trouble with his bathroom pressure we figured it was probably a kinked copper pipe for the feed. We sanded( cleaned) the pipe and shot our epoxy we still had major difficulty controlling the air flow to that bathroom. We finished the epipe and pressure tested the house. It wouldn't even air up we traced the leak and decided to put water on and watch for show while we located the leak. We saw water after minutes in the tiled garage adjacent to master bathroom we immediately went into the house and in the expansive closet found a large square lump in the carpet we both looked at each other and neither of us wanted to look but we pulled back the carpet to reveal a safe cut into the slab and much to our dismay we saw water pouring in through the lid  at this point we figured on priceless paintings or bonds worth millions or even cash but much to our surprise the lid was open and it was full of gold bars and coins we took everything out cleaned and dried it and called the owner who would be gone for another week we then went through floor and discovered that the safe had seemingly been dropped through the hole and had kinked the copper when we sanded we blew a hole in the side and our epoxy traveled through and made a puddle but the hole was too big to coat. We repaired the line and tested again all was well but I have pictures where I am holding 180,000 in gold bars and coins


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

College chick walking in and dropping towel to use the shower next to the one we were unclogging. My old man said you will have to wait and she said she was in a hurry. He said sorry you need to wait. She got mad and left. He said my head wasn't in the game rest of the day. I was 17 btw


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> College chick walking in and dropping towel to use the shower next to the one we were unclogging. My old man said you will have to wait and she said she was in a hurry. He said sorry you need to wait. She got mad and left. He said my head wasn't in the game rest of the day. I was 17 btw


That's the kind you marry! JK


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn.... I rarely see any women when working, nevermind any without clothes on. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Unclog1776 said:


> College chick walking in and dropping towel to use the shower next to the one we were unclogging. My old man said you will have to wait and she said she was in a hurry. He said sorry you need to wait. She got mad and left.* He said my head wasn't in the game rest of the day. I was 17 btw*


 
this reminds me of when I was a kid, we were doing some new home construction work next to an older neighborhood across the fence row and there was some smoking hot chick laying out by her pool with no clothers on sunbatheing..


the roofers had a birds eye view of the pool and it messed up the roofers so bad that one of younger guys actually fell off the roof... :laughing::yes:

so the GC had to go over and tell the girl to put some clothes on before someone got hurt...:laughing:........


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's awesome. A classic pic would be a naked chick on sewer cam


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

How about 6' of raw sewage backed up in a basement with all their junk plus a mattress floating with their cat on it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> How about 6' of raw sewage backed up in a basement with all their junk plus a mattress floating with their cat on it.


All I read was the basement was full of money


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You gonna put the wet suit on to find the clean out lol


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> You gonna put the wet suit on to find the clean out lol


Nope going to bring in the septic truck and charge for that as well


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

A nipple.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well one of my horror stories was back in 2005 working at a high end resort in Indian Wells. We were working on an underground leak for the main pool fill supply. It took us two full days all while a PAC 10 cheerleading convention was going on in August:yes: it was so horrible as I didn't have a camcorder and back in 05 I had a crappy camera phone...horrible I tell ya!


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Few years back I went to a clogged sewer call. The bathroom had flooded. Lady on her 40s had a mini mini skirt was cleaning the floor facing the door no undies. I froze didn't know if I was being recorded or what. This a day after we got a sexual harassment training from the company. Walked outside told the lady she had to wait for me to clear the clog before she could clean I remember like it happened yesterday.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Not as good as the stories with the ladies, and this happened after I became a building engineer...
Got to watch the 747 with the shuttle Discovery circle and land at Dulles Airport, which is close by when it was brought up from Fla. from the roof of one of my buildings. They circled the airport at about 1500 ft.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Not as good as the stories with the ladies, and this happened after I became a building engineer...
> Got to watch the 747 with the shuttle Discovery circle and land at Dulles Airport, which is close by when it was brought up from Fla. from the roof of one of my buildings. They circled the airport at about 1500 ft.


This reminds me of working south of Jacksonville, Fl and seeing a spaceshuttle take off further south of us. The large commercial job stopped cold as we all watched it climb 50 miles or so away. Awesome power.

David


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

When I was an apprentice bungalow buster, in Naperville, we were plumbing a townhouse project. My superintendent gave me directions and told me to be there in the morning at 6. I get there and see all the vehicles parked a good ways from the units under construction, and think it's odd, because usually everybody parks as close as they can. I see another apprentice in his car and walk over and stand next to the driver's door, and start to chit-chat. He angrily waves me aside and whispers, "shut up." I am now very confused. He tells me to get in his car. I do, and he explains that everyone is parking there to see the smoking hot blonde walk around naked upstairs. I see that the people who live there don't have any blinds or drapes on any of the upstairs bedrooms, which was pretty common, a lot of homeowners were snookered into buying more house than they could afford, and couldn't furnish it completely. The owners had a gorgeous daughter who would sleep nude and then stay naked for about 15-20 minutes, occasionally passing in front of her window. it was all good, until school started in the fall, and the bus started picking her up. I think she knew all the guys were there, as it was pretty hard to miss 10 vehicles. Most of the guys felt like Uncle Pervy, for creeping on a school girl. Some didn't seem to let it bother them. I saw her the first day, and then just minded my business and never parked there again. That was the same project that had a hot Asian lady who would come downstairs to the kitchen in just here panties and open the blinds to the patio doors, make coffee and sit at the table and drink her first cup, topless. So when the houses on the backside of her house were being built, she had an appreciative audience, she caught on to the peepers one day, and stormed to the doors and yanked the blinds shut. Quothe the raven, "nevermore."


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

nhmaster3015 said:


> How about 6' of raw sewage backed up in a basement with all their junk plus a mattress floating with their cat on it.


I been 8ft deep taping a 8" wye on a live city sewer that was backed up , while the city was trying to jet the line because it was backed up 
Did the work all by feel couldn't see my hand because of all the shinizt water


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Leach713 said:


> I been 8ft deep taping a 8" wye on a live city sewer that was backed up , while the city was trying to jet the line because it was backed up
> Did the work all by feel couldn't see my hand because of all the shinizt water


You really, really love your job! I don't know if I am impressed by your dedication or horrified by it.


----------

